# New Year's Eve



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Will bars and restaurants be allowed to open past midnight or will everywhere be closed by 11.00pm?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

KennyM said:


> Will bars and restaurants be allowed to open past midnight or will everywhere be closed by 11.00pm?


The Spanish government have made no announcement but I should imagine that everything will be closed as the main focus will be Navidad and Los Reyes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

KennyM said:


> Will bars and restaurants be allowed to open past midnight or will everywhere be closed by 11.00pm?


Nobody knows. Restrictions are being changed all the time depending on numbers of cases. I wouldn't count on things being open.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

They cancelled christmas here months ago. February carnival has also gone & next easter went months back. Might change if a miracle occurs .


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> The Spanish government have made no announcement but I should imagine that everything will be closed as the main focus will be Navidad and Los Reyes.


Don't know about that reasoning. New Year is a big thing here and in Bilbao...probably more than Christmas


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Where I live, bars never open in the evening on Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve, because everyone is at home eating with their families. There is usually a disco in a marquee from midnight till dawn for people who want to party afterwards but I can't see that happening this year.

In Andalucia bars currently have to close at 6 pm and I can't see that changing soon unless there is a dramatic improvement in Covid statistics.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Where I live, bars never open in the evening on Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve, because everyone is at home eating with their families. There is usually a disco in a marquee from midnight till dawn for people who want to party afterwards but I can't see that happening this year.
> 
> In Andalucia bars currently have to close at 6 pm and I can't see that changing soon unless there is a dramatic improvement in Covid statistics.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I see that the government have announced the rules as new years eve the curfew will be 1.00 am to 6
00am and dinners are no more than 6 people


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kaipa said:


> I see that the government have announced the rules as new years eve the curfew will be 1.00 am to 6
> 00am and dinners are no more than 6 people


Sounds fair enough. In Scotland they have cancelled Hogmanay. We don't bother with NYE anymore. All too commercialised. Media raving about who has the best fireworks etc. Over inflated prices to eat out. We used to celebrate in Marbella, Orange Square. It was nice years ago. A local group, elderly neighbours coming out and dancing. Free sparkling cider dished out by the Ayuntamiento. Now it is so packed all the small surrounding streets are full too. People pushing and shoving, shoulder to shoulder. Not for me.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> I see that the government have announced the rules as new years eve the curfew will be 1.00 am to 6
> 00am and dinners are no more than 6 people


Yep - they've announced this as part of a set of proposals for the holiday season, but it hasn't been confirmed yet.









Spanish government proposes limiting Christmas meetings to six people, 1am curfew on New Year’s Eve


The measures are included in a draft public health document being prepared ahead of the upcoming holiday season




english.elpais.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yep - they've announced this as part of a set of proposals for the holiday season, but it hasn't been confirmed yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I think Germany has already announced restrictions and the UK is on the way too. I am surprised that the Spanish government is thinking about Christmas already! Well done to them!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And I think Germany has already announced restrictions and the UK is on the way too. I am surprised that the Spanish government is thinking about Christmas already! Well done to them!


In Andalucia they've just updated the restrictions to allow toyshops to stay open till 8 pm, rather than 6 pm like every other shop selling non-essential goods. To stop daytime aglomerations in the lead-up to Christmas, apparently!


----------

